# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] want to change post to commercial

## LDMiller10

I can't find where to submit a post for commercial for commercial services. I've gone to the tab, I've bought my points, and nowhere to go...

Thank you

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

Does this Commercial Services FAQ http://www.excelforum.com/commercial...-services.html not answer the question?

Seemingly you just post the Q. in the CS forum and indicate the points you're offering as part of the posting process. Can't actually comment from personal experience since I've never tried it, but if you still have problems post back and no doubt Arlette or Jerry (the Administrators) will step in.

----------


## LDMiller10

Richard,

I managed to do this the first time around, however, this time it said that I did not have authorization to post?

Thank you,

Lisa

----------


## Richard Buttrey

OK Lisa, 

I've flagged it up in the Mods forum for Jerry & Arlette to pick up

If you don't hear anything are you able to PM Arlette or Jerry directly? If not post back here and I'll try again.

----------


## arlu1201

LDMiller10,

Check your PMs.

----------

